# Help me identify some 12ax7 tubes, please?



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

I recently got a few old 12ax7/7025s which I would like to determine the origins of.

I've got 4 that are labelled, and I'm trying to figure out who the actual manufacturer is, here are links to pics of them:

RCA (you can faintly see in one pic "HOLLAND": vwtweaked.ca - /images/12ax7s/rca/

Two identical sylvanias (one of which I believe says made in Hungary in pic IMG_5591.JPG its hard to see in the pic but I can make out an H an N and a Y):
vwtweaked.ca - /images/12ax7s/sylvanias/

Westinghouse: vwtweaked.ca - /images/12ax7s/westinghouse/

And then I have this one which I can't make out any label other than 12ax7:
vwtweaked.ca - /images/12ax7s/unknown/

Any help in identifying this would be greatly appreciated.


----------

